# Monster wagen



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi... 

This is my first thread here, my name is Ricardo Rangel, 31 years old
I´m from México City and been trying to make a living out of car 
audio for some years now, I´m a big fan of most of you, 
I grew up looking at your systems, I´ve been following this page 
for a while, but felt my work wasnt worth showing. 

Here I go then, please forgive my writing, english is not my primary 
language.


Objective...

Family car, Jetta MK6 I have a wife and a small daughter, 
and love to travel with them every time I can, I seek to 
enjoy music on the road, let my wife take the car without 
worrying she might be robbed, things aren´t so well in here. 
Daily driven car that will compete without be ashamed in 
Money rounds or specialized gatterings.

I need excitement in my music, I´m not looking for a 
"pretty face system" Im looking to fill the empty space inside
of me, I want to supress what rotens me, I need to feed
my demons give them wings, and look at them fly the f... away.

It took me about a year to plan, get and accomplish my 
system wich I call, thaks to Gonzalo Pineda good friend 
of mine, "THE MONSTER WAGEN" I sign my projects as Monster.



We started with the Big 3



This is the alternator position in this car.



I asked for help to a friend of mine to remove all the front





I wanted an OEM Look for the wires, so we use
this tape to make´em dissapear.



Original Wire vs New 0AWG copper wire









New battery



At the end it looks like this 



I want my music to be listened windows up, windows down, parked
car, 100miles/hour highway, at the nationals or inside my garage so
I took hand on some deadening.















We started wiring while all the carpet was gone.



























Weapons of choice...

Focal Kit No 6 Passive







Focal 21wx 







Amplifiers...
Audison AVuno (For the rear subwoofer 900wrms x 1 @ 4 ohms)
Audison AV due (For the Midbass 260wrms x 2 @ 4 ohms)
Audison AV quattro (For the Tweeters 120wrms x 2 @ 4 ohms + 400wrms x 1 front sub @ 4 ohms)





Rear Subwoofer Pioneer TS-W12PRS







Head Unit


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

For the Front Subwoofer I designed the new enclosure without
breaking anything, its plug and play, and I can come back to the 
way things were at anytime.













For the doors, I designed 6lt enclosures fiber glass and MDF.

















Changed the position of this switch



A Pillars...





I hate the look of the dashkit with the HU up and the space for
stuff below, so I centered it.







Rear subwoofer, 2nd Battery and distribution Block.









And this is the final result...



















Any Advice is welcome...


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

gorgeous work


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Really nice work, very well thought out and executed.wish i could hear it.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Advice, I think you should giving us advice!! Excellent job with everything especially the front sub and door speakers. Too bad the P99 doesn't come in a double din, it just looks out of place. We need someone to put the guts of the P99 in an Alpine x009 chassis!!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful work, it all looks as stock as can be possible. I bet it sounds as sweet as it looks.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful work! Really cool build. Are you using the passive crossovers but still time aligning with the P99?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## xerjyo (Sep 30, 2014)

well this guy will build my car, this car is awsome, and sound terrific, really really nice, midbass hit like a train, volume to max with absolute nondistortion, (let me tell yo a secret, won the third place in national sq challenge "money round" but dont tell Ricardo he may be pissed off) Ricardo no mames, ese Monster Wagen esta para ganar el Usaci en USA


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats pretty wicked amigo.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Gorgeous detailed work!!!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice equipment and install!


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful!!! sub'd for more


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh ****! That's fookin beautiful..........nice work, the fabrication looks top notch. Nice gear too, I'm sure it sounds great! I absolutely love the wood treatment in the trunk.......


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Please continue to share your work with us! Fantastic


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

very well done sir!!!


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you please explain how you went about cutting the door pad and also tools used for getting that finish with the MDF? Any additional pics would be really helpful.


----------



## Krank (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow. I love the fabrication and your attention to detail is top notch! 
Please keep posting your work here!


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Love your fabrication and attention to detail!! Cant wait to see more of your installs


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wow...


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am coming to Mexico city for work mid January, would love to hear this


----------



## xerjyo (Sep 30, 2014)

capea4 said:


> I am coming to Mexico city for work mid January, would love to hear this


it sound trully amazing !!!!!!!


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

teldzc1 said:


> Beautiful work! Really cool build. Are you using the passive crossovers but still time aligning with the P99?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hey there, Im using the passive xover in Biamp mode, I can use
time allignment on each individual driver.

Iwanted To know the possibilities of the crossblock, Im working
complete 2 way set passive, and everyting else via p99´s network.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

xerjyo said:


> well this guy will build my car, this car is awsome, and sound terrific, really really nice, midbass hit like a train, volume to max with absolute nondistortion, (let me tell yo a secret, won the third place in national sq challenge "money round" but dont tell Ricardo he may be pissed off) Ricardo no mames, ese Monster Wagen esta para ganar el Usaci en USA



I didnt expeted you here =)

Well, its not that I will piss off, it´s more a matter that I dont really care
about a trophy, or to rank high on any asociation, Im here for the music
and my car was built on my own strange taste and needs.

We traveled 12 hours from Mexico City to Monterrey to
spent time with friends that share this passion.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

claydo said:


> Oh ****! That's fookin beautiful..........nice work, the fabrication looks top notch. Nice gear too, I'm sure it sounds great! I absolutely love the wood treatment in the trunk.......


I have this thing with trunks and wood look, this was my last set up on 
my previous car.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Love all the pictures. Very clean. One question though... How are the battery gasses vented to the outside?


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

venki7744 said:


> Can you please explain how you went about cutting the door pad and also tools used for getting that finish with the MDF? Any additional pics would be really helpful.


Let me apologyze first, I usually dont have enough time to
photograph all the process, I dont thing I have more descriptive
images of the door, We built this car on our free time.

But I can assure you have more tools than I

With a dremel, I cut the plastic on the door raw, and then I finished
by hand with sand paper, visualize the shape I had in my head
and tried to cover my mistakes on the general cut with the new
midbass box.

with the door cut off, and positioned in the car I made a Mold 
with fiber glass and resin (for the back side of the enclosure)
then put the front MDF bafle into possition.

Some of the cuts on the MDF bafle are to help me seal both
front and back pieces with more resin and fiberglass, once united
I put cloth on the front and made it rigid with more resin and fiberglass
up to that pointit was only a matter of giving the shape with 
bondo.

The really difficult part is to imagine the hole process inside your head
before it happens, so you can prevent your own mistakes.

Hopefully thing will begin to change for good in here, but meanwile
I work with what I have.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

capea4 said:


> I am coming to Mexico city for work mid January, would love to hear this


Please be my guest, friend me on facebook so we can coordinate.

www.facebook.com/monster.design.freak


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Excellent work. Now I want a glove box sub up front too.*


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

maggie-g said:


> Love all the pictures. Very clean. One question though... How are the battery gasses vented to the outside?


Never think about it, any advise?


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Excellent work. Now I want a glove box sub up front too.*



When this idea first came to me, I couldnt sleep from the excitement.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice work very nice system! Love the wagon too.


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Excellent build. It's great to hear that it is about the ideas more than the tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I like the finished look of the glove box subwoofer! very clean install...


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking build, quality work and equipment. 

Gusto ver otro chilango por aqui.


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

How did you shape the mdf like that for the glovebox sub? Its perfect...


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

ben54b said:


> Excellent build. It's great to hear that it is about the ideas more than the tools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don´t want to give the wrong impression, I envy the guys
with the right tool for the right job, but in my mexican reality
I have the need to work with what I have.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful work and integration. Great equipment too, ideas implemented flawlessly. I'm jealous. I Was unsuccessfully trying to convince the wife to let me do astroturf in the trunk of our rat rod... maybe she'll go for wood :^) Keep up the good work. Looking forward to more build logs.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

mr.metoo said:


> Great looking build, quality work and equipment.
> 
> Gusto ver otro chilango por aqui.


Gusto Saludarte Paisano


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

sensarmy said:


> How did you shape the mdf like that for the glovebox sub? Its perfect...


You first shape the MDF edges, one on the door, one on the side of the dash
then use some cloth and resin to cover the center and finally some detail
with Bondo, as I said before it´s more a matter of getting the idea right
than the tools, the magic happens while moving your hands at the rhythm
of Rush, specifically Tom Sawyer.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

Datsubishi said:


> Beautiful work and integration. Great equipment too, ideas implemented flawlessly. I'm jealous. I Was unsuccessfully trying to convince the wife to let me do astroturf in the trunk of our rat rod... maybe she'll go for wood :^) Keep up the good work. Looking forward to more build logs.


Maybe you´re doing it wrong, it took me 4 days of Disneyland
and 8 days of ceasar´s palace to convince my wife.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Advice, I think you should giving us advice!! Excellent job with everything especially the front sub and door speakers. Too bad the P99 doesn't come in a double din, it just looks out of place. We need someone to put the guts of the P99 in an Alpine x009 chassis!!


Naa, its perfect, the way I see it...

Too much of a Head Unit, its like parking on 3 spaces, You deserve it...

LoL


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Tremenda Instalacion, mas por ser un VW. Pero vi Wagen en el nombre y pensaba que iba server un vw wagon de verdad.. 

Te voy a mandar un request por FB, estoy interesando en ver mas instalaciones tuya..


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

AccordUno said:


> Tremenda Instalacion, mas por ser un VW. Pero vi Wagen en el nombre y pensaba que iba server un vw wagon de verdad..
> 
> Te voy a mandar un request por FB, estoy interesando en ver mas instalaciones tuya..


Conforme me pueda dar tiempo les ire compartiendo mas proyectos...


----------



## NA$TY-TA (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome work man


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a great way to introduce yourself to this forum. Welcome!
Love the use of the wood trim. 
I hope that we see more of your work. 
I'm sure you've already inspired others to try some of the techniques 
shown in this system.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Good looking work my friend. Well done. Oh yeah...welcome to the forum. lol Great way to introduce yourself.


----------



## venki7744 (Feb 18, 2014)

rangel_ldi said:


> Let me apologyze first, I usually dont have enough time to
> photograph all the process, I dont thing I have more descriptive
> images of the door, We built this car on our free time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking your time to explain the process, no tools can replace the skill guys like you have. Hats off to you. I tried a similar thing in my friends car and he ended up getting a new set of door cards


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

wow I'm blown away by the amount of thought and work that went into this build. That glove box subwoofer is beautiful. I think someone on this forum was looking to hire a fabricator, should you ever think about relocating.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ny-installers-sales-people-i-can-recruit.html


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

shutmdown said:


> wow I'm blown away by the amount of thought and work that went into this build. That glove box subwoofer is beautiful. I think someone on this forum was looking to hire a fabricator, should you ever think about relocating.


Thanks, I apreciate your interest, but in a few months I will put the highest 
bet in myself so far Im still young enough to mess it up, lets give it a try.


----------



## xerjyo (Sep 30, 2014)

Every time i hear the jetta i got an eargasm! Its awsome blowing my mind every timeeee, since i saw the glove box sub i want one! Maybe some day.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Respect dude.


----------



## rangel_ldi (Mar 26, 2011)

robolop said:


> Respect dude.



Thanks Robolop...
That means a lot, coming from you, I was blown away
when I saw your build on the bmw several years ago, never
expected a compliment from you, really you made my day.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Still hope to catch up, coming week after next. I sent you a friend request on fb.


----------

